#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  CCR1072 PPPoE estourando procemento

## godoy

Boa noite.

Pessoal, estou com um problema novo e gostaria de saber se alguém já se deparou com a situação.

Tinha um concentrador PPPoE com CCR1036 onde estava atendendo 1.600 clientes simultâneos, Processamento em horário de pico até 30% porém o Link de Interface de saída estava chegando ao limite de 1Gb gerando gargalo. Pro que é proposto e sabendo de suas limitações, funcionou muito bem.

Obs.: Não tenho como dividir este trafego em mais interfaces.

"Brilhantemente", resolvemos melhorar duas coisas numa cajadada só, o processamento e o gargalo da interface. Trocamos a CCR1036 por uma CCR1072. O Processamento baixou para em 17% em horário de pico e a interface parou de gargalar pois realizamos um UpGrade para 10Gb.

*Problema:
*Uma ou duas vezes ao dia o processamento dela estoura a ponto de derrubar o OSPF, fizemos então rotas estáticas, mas não resolveu o processamento sobe tanto que da down em todo roteamento (Estático e Dinâmico) zerando todo trafego do servidor.

Alguém já passou ou conhece algo no sentido?

Obs.: Temos outra CCR1072 como roteador BGP+OSPF+Firewall a muito tempo funcionando e nenhum problema.

----------


## saviomarques

Isso é tipico de qualquer router que faça mais de uma função, sugiro que voce separe os clientes é um equipamento e o roteamento em outro.

No meu caso, acabei colocando os autenticadores em cada cidade que atendia, no caso se voce tiver mais um pop, tente separar os clientes. 

E um equipamento para ser seu borda para roteamento.

----------


## fhayashi

Pelo que entendi, ele já separa. O OSPF deve ser porque o Radius entrega IP por isso é necessário.

----------


## godoy

Amigos ... o Concentrador PPPoE não faz dois serviços ( como fhayashi observou), ele é apenas concentrador mas possui OSPF ativado para anunciar para o restante da rede todos os seus endereços.

Obs.:
1 - A CCR1072 que comentei BGP+OSPF+Firewall é outra que não tem nenhum o problema.
2 - A CCR1036 que estava antes no local fazia exatamente o mesmo serviço (Concentrador PPPoE + OSPF para anunciar as redes) sem nenhum problema

----------


## avatar52

@*godoy*, já tentou ativar o RPS nas interfaces? Aqui melhorou muuuito meus concentradores.

Testa aí e dá um alô pra gente.

E também prefira utilizar as versões BugFix do RouterOS com firmware atualizado.

----------


## godoy

amigo @*avatar52* .

Obrigado pela contribuição, é a primeira vez que ouço falar dessa funcionalidade do RPS.

Vamos as minhas dúvidas:

1° - Qual seria a vantagem das versões Bugfix das tradicionais?
(Obs.: Estou utilizando a 6.38.5, escolhi ao analisar o changlog)

2° - Não deixo todos os pacotes do meu servido ativos, apenas o que será realmente utilizado, no meu caso: advanced-tools, ipv6, ppp, routing, security e system.
Não consegui encontrar a RPS onde o site da Mikrotik informa ( /system resource rps ), sabe me informar onde localiza-la?

3° - Que tipo de configuração realizou em RPS para conseguir otimizar o seu router?

Abraço

----------


## andrecarlim

O rps você ativa na linha de comando em cada interface, não tenho que configurar nada, é só ativar.

Mas fiquei curioso... Como você fez pra descobrir que era o roteamento dinâmico o problema?

----------


## godoy

@*andrecarlim*

não encontrei o caminho para ativar o RPS na interface, poderia me dar um exemplo?

Não identifiquei que o problema é o roteamento dinâmico, mas sim todo o roteamento é prejudicado pelo gargalo de processamento a ponto de ficar totalmente indisponível.

----------


## avatar52

> amigo @*avatar52* .
> 
> Obrigado pela contribuição, é a primeira vez que ouço falar dessa funcionalidade do RPS.
> 
> Vamos as minhas dúvidas:
> 
> 1° - Qual seria a vantagem das versões Bugfix das tradicionais?
> (Obs.: Estou utilizando a 6.38.5, escolhi ao analisar o changlog)
> 
> ...


1º - Não uso versões RC ou Current pois tem mais bugs que consertos, só atualizo quando realmente preciso, exemplo: Na versão bugfix atual (6.38.7) os servidores PPPoE ficam em vermelho logo após serem adicionados, só voltam a ficar "black" após reboot total da caixa. Não vou atualizar para a current pois esse bug ainda não me incomoda, e não quero bagunçar com mais bugs. Somente na próxima bugfix irei atualizar, isso se esse bug for corrigido.

2º e 3º - /system resources irq rps [TAB]

----------


## 1929

ou seja, corrigem um bug e aparece outro... Por isso também compartilho a ideia de que time que está ganhando não se mexe. Temos que parar por esta obsessão por ter a última versão..para tudo

----------


## godoy

Amigos,

Como o problema está incomodando, tomamos uma medida mais forte.

Realizamos a troca do autenticador PPPoE CCR1072 (versão 6.38.5) por outra CCR1072 (versão 6.38.7 BugFix).

Teste: 
CCR1072 (versão 6.38.5) - ao desautenticar 50 cliente ao mesmo tempo = gargalo de processamento
CCR1072 (versão 6.38.7 BugFix) - ao desautenticar 500 clientes ao mesmo tempo = (leve aumento de processamento (comportamento normal)

Como o problema já era recorrente preferimos pecar por excesso. Agora com calma vamos testar a CCR1072 retirada. Não conseguimos concluir se o problema foi Hardware ou versão. Na minha opnião aposto em versão, e vocês?

Quanto ao RPS não realizei alteração continuando no padrão desativado. Acreditam que há melhora de performace quando ativado?

----------


## avatar52

Eu tive inúmeros problemas com versões do RouterOS, e sosseguei nas BugFix (analiso bem o release note antes).

Se você tem um número muito grande de autenticações e PPS, compensa sim ativar o RPS nos 72 núcleos do teu roteador.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Eu tive inúmeros problemas com versões do RouterOS, e sosseguei nas BugFix (analiso bem o release note antes).
> 
> Se você tem um número muito grande de autenticações e PPS, compensa sim ativar o RPS nos 72 núcleos do teu roteador.


Agora me ocorreu uma curiosidade... Quantas sessões estão subindo nessas 1072? E quais os planos vendidos para esses clientes?

----------


## fhayashi

> Agora me ocorreu uma curiosidade... Quantas sessões estão subindo nessas 1072? E quais os planos vendidos para esses clientes?


Pelo que entendi o cenário ainda era o mesmo. 1600 sessões com tráfego chegando em 1gbps.

Certo?

----------


## avatar52

Eu tenho 1036, média de 700 sessões (tenho vários concentradores empilhados) e planos de até 50M.

----------


## andrecarlim

Eu tenho administrado concentradores Linux com Accel, hardware modesto, core i5, 4g, placa Broadcom dual 10g, com 2500 sessões PPPoE e 1.8gbit de trânsito downstream (300mbit de upstream). Tem alguns com uptime de 300 dias. E acho que custam menos que uma 1036!

----------


## gabrielest

> Eu tenho administrado concentradores Linux com Accel, hardware modesto, core i5, 4g, placa Broadcom dual 10g, com 2500 sessões PPPoE e 1.8gbit de trânsito downstream (300mbit de upstream). Tem alguns com uptime de 300 dias. E acho que custam menos que uma 1036!


Também concordo..Ou alguém ainda não se perguntou pq a mikrotik não libera a versão 64bit do programa pra instalar fora só a 32...

Colega André. ..Poderia me dizer qual a placa mae que usa e especificamente qual broadcom..

----------


## jcmaster85

O problema do mikrotik é que parece que tudo é por sorte, tanto hardware quanto software, hoje tenho uma ccr1016 autenticando 1550 clientes proximo de 1G de trafego, so tive sossego com a versão 37.5 bugfix, e nessa mesma versão tentei colocar uma 1036 para abaixar um pouco o processamento que hoje esta na casa de 55% em horario de pico,e todo dia ela reiniciava sozinha na 1036, ja na 1016 não da isso, ou seja não tem explicação.

----------


## avatar52

> Também concordo..Ou alguém ainda não se perguntou pq a mikrotik não libera a versão 64bit do programa pra instalar fora só a 32...
> 
> Colega André. ..Poderia me dizer qual a placa mae que usa e especificamente qual broadcom..


Tem a versão CHR, só olhar.

----------


## godoy

Amigos.

O cenário se mantém, cerca de 1.700 autenticações simultâneas e tráfego geral de 1Gb.

O problema voltou a ocorrer mesmo com o novo Hardware e versão 6.38.7 BugFix nessa noite ... acho que o próximo passo (antes de desencantar da COR 1072 como aubtenticador) seria testar o RPS.

Duvida:
Devo ativar em todas interfaces ativas (cliente e UpLink) ?

Quando ativado gera algum a queda momentânea na interface desautenticando os clientes?

----------


## avatar52

Eu ativo em todas as interfaces ativas e não ativas, assim te poupa o trabalho de ativar em novas interfaces a cada uma nova utilizada. 

Não ocorre nenhuma queda de interface ou de link.

----------


## godoy

Qual a melhora notada em seu router com o RPS habilitando?

----------


## 1929

> Qual a melhora notada em seu router com o RPS habilitando?


O RPS (Receive Packet Steering )é usado para reduzir o uso de um único núcleo.
O NAPI pode se tornar um gargalo sob alta carga de pacotes, devido à serialização por fila de dispositivo. O RPS distribui a carga do processamento de pacotes recebidos em vários núcleos.

é o que diz o manual do Mikrotik

----------


## avatar52

> Qual a melhora notada em seu router com o RPS habilitando?


Meu grande problema era as desconexões, meu router sempre travava com um número muito alto por conta de um CPU ficar topado. 

Com o RPS senti melhora no balanceamento entre os núcleos do processador físico, e consequentemente não senti mais travamentos ou lentidão numa desconexão em massa (quando alguns dos bairros perdem energia por exemplo).

----------


## godoy

Realizei a ativação do RPS nas interfaces, vou monitorar e posto o resultado.

@*avatar52* , você tinha esse problema de "*travava com um número muito alto por conta de um CPU ficar topado*" com qual Hardware?

----------


## avatar52

Média de 700 clientes em uma CCR1036 com 16GB de RAM.

----------


## godoy

> Média de 700 clientes em uma CCR1036 com 16GB de RAM.


Curioso ... as CCR1036 nunca tivemos esse problema.

Nota: o problema acabou de ocorrer novamente na CCR1072 mesmo com RPS ativado.

Devido necessidade momentânea a CCR1072 está com uma interface 10Gb para atendimento dos clientes porém no UpLink está com duas interfaces de 1Gb. Acreditam que o problema possa ter alguma relação com as interfaces utilizadas?

----------


## godoy

Boa tarde.

A alguns dias atrás fiz mais uma alteração estrutural na parte das interfaces onde consegui inserir o UpLink em uma interface de 10Gb também, dessa maneira, a CCR1072 ficou apenas com duas interfaces de 10Gb sendo uma para UpLink e outra para autenticação dos clientes.

Até o momento não percebemos mais o estouro de processamento ... continuarei monitorando por mais alguns dias.

Curiosidade: Alguém tem usado a CCR1072 como roteador de Borda (BGP)?

----------


## avatar52

@*godoy*, eu ainda não usei CCR 1072 para BGP, mas em um dos meus cenários irei substituir uma CCR 1036 com 6 sessões BGP por uma 1072.

Assim que implantar venho prestar depoimento hehehe.

----------


## PortaNET

> Eu tenho administrado concentradores Linux com Accel, hardware modesto, core i5, 4g, placa Broadcom dual 10g, com 2500 sessões PPPoE e 1.8gbit de trânsito downstream (300mbit de upstream). Tem alguns com uptime de 300 dias. E acho que custam menos que uma 1036!


Preço de uma CCR 1036, eu comprei um i3 4160 + 6TB + 8GB RAM para servidor de cache, + a placa mae AMD nova + CPU AMD Fx4300+ 4 núcleos 8threads + 4gb RAM +500gb hdd para gerenciador de clientes software integração radius etc + DELL PowerEdge 1850 usado com 2 CPU SL8MA 2.8ghz total de 4 Núcleos 8Threads + 16GB RAM + HD SCSI 15000RPM 146GB + placa RB44ge 4portas rodando como concentrador PPPoe rodando tranquilo.... É tudo uma questão de conhecimento e orçamento. Sempre rodeia servidor x86 com mikrotik com performances melhores que as CCR10xx

----------


## godoy

Amigo @*PortaNET* , você tema algum router mikrotik com interfaces 10Gb e com conexões PPPoe simultâneas acima de 1.700?

Caso sim, qual configuração de x86 que utiliza?

No tocante ao processamento da CCR1072 acredito ter encontrado uma solução onde após instalar a versão 6.35.4 (versão não BugFix) o problema não aconteceu mais. Ainda está em processo de avaliação rodando a 04 dias sem apresentar nenhuma falha. Aguardarei mais alguns dias e confirmo novamente seu funcionamento

----------


## izaufernandes

Eu tenho uma aqui para bgp quase 3 gb e processador entre 10 e 15. Versão 6,36. Agora o problema que encontrei foi a queue, se for uma queue de banda grande o processamento estoura.

----------


## godoy

Amigos ... referente ao problema da Caixa CCR1072 para quando ocorria uma desautenticação em massa do PPPoE (proposital ou acidental) onde topava o processamento e chegava ficar alguns minutos indisponível foi resolvido usando a versão 6.35.4 (versão não BugFix) ... 

as demais versões utilizadas (6.38.5 e 6.38.7 BugFix) apresentaram problema para concentrador PPPoE.

Caso ninguém manifeste mais nenhuma dúvida ou sugestão estarei fechando o tópico.

----------


## godoy

Obrigado a todos pela colaboração.

----------

